# Yellow belly royals?



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Can someone please explain to me how to spot a yellow belly royal, every time i see pics of them in the classifieds, they just look like normals? The belly looks white?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

First things first, "yellowbelly" doesn't refer to their ventral scales as much as it refers to their *flanks*.

There are two things I've noticed about the two I have.

One, they have really VELVETY black markings.
Two, instead of clear clean markings on their bellies, they have a sort of granite speckling along their sides.


----------



## ignorantshed (Jul 19, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Two, instead of clear clean markings on their bellies, they have a sort of granite speckling along their sides.


like this


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

and my 2 do have yellow bellys though probably best to say "off white" compared to a normals white belly plus very faint yellow spots throughout belly

then rather than a white belly creeping up the sides , gold flames 

and obviously the speckling

thats my understanding - so far :whistling2:

Yellow Belly ball pythons - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum

NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Yellowbelly


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

ive noticed on my male that there belly isnt acctually yellow.

mine has yellow on the side of him and what sshisio said on the belly.


there like a moph making machine lol:2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

colouration and contrast varies alot on Yb's, so does the belly (from white, right thru to creamish yellow)... i look for the "speckling" along the sides of the belly scales, + "flames" on the lower flanks...
to me, they're the only "constants" in this morph


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone especially for the photo, i will look for these markers from now on


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

One you get to know what you are looking for, a yellow belly is VERY different to a normal. 

The scales at the sides of the belly as well as the central scales are clear, and as has been said, with speckling to some degree at the sides, plus the yellow colouration either side of that. 

Also, as Ssthisto has said, they look like velvet. Gorgeous! 

Here are my male and female:


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Am i right that thinking if you breed yellow belly to yellow belly you get ivory?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You have a 25% chance per egg of producing Ivories, yes.
You have an equal chance per egg of producing normals.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Heres a pic of one of mine


----------

